
Show HN: Flying Carpet – encrypted file transfer via ad-hoc WiFi, no AP required - spieglt
https://github.com/spieglt/FlyingCarpet/releases
======
spieglt
If you've ever been frustrated that you couldn't move a file over 2GB from
Windows to Mac with a flash drive, or couldn't set up a file share because you
didn't have WiFi, or find it stupid that we push files up to Dropbox or Drive
just to move them 5 feet between laptops, this program is for you. It is
encrypted file transfer that goes straight from wireless chip to wireless
chip, over ad-hoc WiFi (or Wi-Fi Direct when necessary). Written mostly in Go.

I posted this a few months ago when it was just a command line tool, but it
now has a GUI and is much more stable. Linux support still forthcoming. Please
give it a try and let me know what you think. Thanks!

